

The man who won the right to discuss his National Security Letter (2011) - jaynos
http://www.onthemedia.org/2013/jan/04/national-security-letters-and-gag-orders/
From January 2011, but well worth a re-listen today.  This highlights one of the problems with government secrecy.  National Security Letters come with a gag order that keeps the recipient from even discussing receipt of the letter with their lawyer.
======
biot
What happens if the FBI hands you a National Security Letter but you tell them
"I'm not good with legal matters at all so I won't even look at this until my
legal team has had a chance to go over it in detail"? Can they verbally coerce
you to read and comprehend the material?

~~~
malandrew
I'm curious how these letters are delivered. If you know something is likely
to be an NSL in the envelope, what happens if you just forward it along to
someone else, such as a journalist, without ever opening it.

Do people have a legal obligation to accept and read US mail?

~~~
superuser2
You probably get served with it, like a court summons or a lawsuit.

------
jdp23
Nick Merrill did a Reddit AMA a couple of years ago:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/fjfby/iama_director_of...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/fjfby/iama_director_of_an_isp_who_was_the_first_person/)

------
driverdan
This is terrible blogspam. How about linking to the original article from
2010? [http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/08/nsl-gag-order-
lifte...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/08/nsl-gag-order-lifted/)

~~~
jetti
Terrible blogspam? They have the audio interview at the top of the post for
you to listen to the actual interview.

~~~
jdmitch
The audio from 2 years ago though...

~~~
jetti
And the story that driverdan linked to is 2 years old as well. This may be a
re-hashing of a 2 year old story by On The Media, but at least it is original
content. The point isn't that the story is old, the point is that there was
more to this than just a blog post and if you didn't listen to the interview,
you missed out on that part.

------
h0w412d
Nick Merrill tried to crowdfund an ISP way back that automatically encrypts
all traffic, making surveillance impossible. Of course it ended underfunded.

~~~
nfoz
It didn't end, though its progress was slow/hurt by not meeting the targets. I
think he's planning a (small) launch soon.

[http://www.calyxinstitute.org/](http://www.calyxinstitute.org/)

